# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή μπαλκονάτου εκτροφείου

## nikosman

σημερα εβρεξε και τα προβληματα ξεκινησα ....
εχω μπαλκονατη εκτροφη αλλα φετος εχω πολλα κλουβια
και οταν βρεχει καποια απο αυτα βρεχονται (οχι τα πουλια)

αρχικα σκεφτομαι να αγορασω συστοιχια 5 κλουβιων-ζευγαρωστρες 40αρες (εικονα παρακατω)
και μετα να φτιαξω κατι σαν κουτι απο φελιζολ ωστε να μην προβλημα ζεστης και κρυου αλλα ουτε και σαπισματος απο βροχη.

περιμενω ιδεες και φωτογραφιες(αν υπαρχουν) απο τον δικο σας χωρο...

ευχαριστω φιλικα νικος

----------


## nikosman



----------


## panaisompatsos

Εχεις σκεφτεί να κλείσεις όλη τη βεράντα??

----------


## nikosman

δεν γινετε δεν ειναι δικο μου το σπιτι νοικιαζω...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτο με το φενιζολ ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα.....Γιατι δεν τα ντυνεις ομως με ναϋλον σακουλα οικοδομης?Πολυ πιο φθηνη και αρκετα αποτελεσματικη

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα,
βγαλε μας μια φωτογραφια του χωρου μην ειμαστε στα τυφλα κ να σου να δοσουμε καλυτερες ιδεες

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> αυτο με το φενιζολ ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα.....Γιατι δεν τα ντυνεις ομως με ναϋλον σακουλα οικοδομης?Πολυ πιο φθηνη και αρκετα αποτελεσματικη


Ποια ειναι η "ναϋλον σακουλα οικοδομης" ???

----------


## παππους

δες και αυτο φιλε και αν πιανει αερας βαλε μπροστα ενα ανεμοδυχτο.

----------


## nikosman

κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω αλλα με ναιλον μπροστα ....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

σακουλα οικοδομης ειναι κατι τεραστιες σακουλες που χρησιμοποιουν στις οικοδομες.......Χωραει μεσα ενα κραβατι να φανταστεις.....Εχει γυρω στα 5 €

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ε ναί είναι δύσκολο άμα νοικιάζεις αλλά μπορείς κάλλιστα να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με μια προσωρινή κατασκευή η οποία να μήν στοιχίζει πολύ και να είναι εύκολα αποσπώμενη ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και αλλού.
Αν μπορέσεις βάλε φώτο του χώρου σου , θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό για να πάρουμε μια πλήρη εικόνα.

----------


## nikosman

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

αυτη ειναι η μια πλευρα ....

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




και αυτη ειναι η αλλη!!

----------


## nicktzad

εγω στην θεση σου με τα κλουβια που εχεις αυτη την στιγμη θα τα αφηνα οπως εχουν και απλως θα προσπαθουσα να βρω μια πατεντα με ενα ναυλον να το βαζω μπροστα τις κρυες και βροχερες μερες! δεν νομιζω οτι στο μπαλκονι σου μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Νίκο εγώ τα έφτιαχνα κάτι στο σημείο που έχεις ήδη το κλουβί και το διαχωριστικό του μπαλκονιού .Θα έβαζα μία σωλήνα με αυτιά τα οποία θα στερέωνα με πατέντα στο κάγκελο
και με ούπα στην ταράτσα και πάνω σε αυτό θα στερέωνα πολυκαρμπονικό και στην ουσία θα έκανα ένα δωμάτιο προστατευμένο από όλες τις μεριές.Τακλουβιά θα τα έβαζα στερεωμένα στον τοίχο να βλέπουν στον ορίζοντα και ...τέλος ....Τώρα εάν θεωρείς ότι έχεις λίγα λεφτά παραπάνω κάνε μια σιδεροκατασκευή πρόχειρη δική σου με τζάμι  ...αλλά γιατί ?

----------


## nikosman

λιγο ακριβα θα βγει....

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις ντεξιον ως stand για να βαζει πανω τα κλουβια .το ντεξιον να καλυφθει με ναυλο γυρω γυρω ενω μπροστα να υπαρχει ναυλον μετακινουμενο σαν ρολο προς τα πανω.(στην βαση του οταν ειναι απλωμενο να ειναι κολλημενο σε καποιο κοιλοδοκο ωστε να τυλιγεται και να ξετυλιγεται σε αυτον αλλα και με το βαρος του να το κρατα κατω και να ασφαλιζει καπου .οταν ειναι τυλιγμενο να υπαρχουν πανω δεξια αριστερα αγγιστρα να τον συγκρατουν

----------


## nikosman

λοιπον τα κλουβια δεν χρειαζονται να πατανε καπου γιατι δενει το ενα με το αλλο εργοστασιακα ...
λεω να βαλω φελιζολ σαν Π ωστε να μην εχω προβλημα κρυου-ζεστης και μπροστα οπως μου ειπατε και εσεις ναυλον ή plexiglass ....
α)ξερει κανενας ποσο κοστιζει το plexiglass (θα χρειστω 180*60)???
β)πως θα ενωσω το φελιζον με γωνιες η υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος???

----------


## mitsman

Το πλεξι γκλασσ κοστιζει 70 ευρω το μετρο.... τσουζει η τιμουλα του!!!

----------


## nikosman

πως θα ενωσω το φελιζον με γωνιες η υπαρχει και αλλος τροπος???

και μηπως υπαρχει κατι να βαλω μπροστα ωστε να περναει φως εκτως απο ναυλον???

----------


## ninos

Για εμένα όπως έγραψε και ο Δημήτρης (Jk21), πάρε μια ραφιέρα ντεξιον. Θα σου πάρει το πολύ 20 λεπτά να το συναρμολογίσεις, είναι καλαίσθητο, υπάρχει σε διάφορες διαστάσεις ακόμα και σε άσρπο χρώμα για να είναι ίδιο με τα κάγκελα. θα την βάλεις στο διαχωριστικό με το άλλο μπαλκόνι.. Επίσης η τιμή δεν είναι τόσο τσουχτερή.  

Η φάτσα της ραφιέρας θα βλέπει όπως τώρα το κλουβί που έχεις εκεί. Ανάλογα με τα κλουβία θα βάλεις και τα ανάλογα ράφια. Στην συνέχεια ντύσε το στα πλάγια με ναυλόν,  το οποιο θα βγάζεις και θα βάζεις με "σκρατς" εαν θέλεις. Εαν δεν σου αρέσει το ναυλον, μπορεις να του βάλεις και PlexiGlass. 

Στα μεγάλα κρύα και βροχές του βάζεις και απο μπροστα ναυλον και τα πουλάκια όσο κρύο και βροχή να ρίχνει θα είναι μια χαρούλα !!! Φαντάσου τι ώραια θα δείχνουν επάνω στην ραφιέρα αυτή  :Happy: 







Για εμένα πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι. Τα πουλάκια τα έχεις πολύ χαμηλα τώρα όπως είναι. Εαν κάνεις μια ραφιέρα σε αυτό το στύλ, να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα το εκτιμήσουν αρκετά !!! 

Υ.Σ Μαγαζί δεν μπορώ να γράψω που έχει άσπρα, αλλά εαν είσαι απο Αθήνα και θέλεις να μάθεις στείλε μου μήνυμα

----------


## jk21

μια καλη περιπτωση ντυσιματος  για προστασια απο κρυο και βροχη ειναι το πολυκαρβονικο φυλλο που σε τιμη για διαφανες  (εχω ρωτησει τηλεφωνικα ) εχουν γυρω στα 12-15 ευρω  ανα τμ  και ειναι κομματια 2.10  Χ    3  ή   2.10  Χ  6   (σε μετρα )

να μια σχετικη φωτο που βρηκα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτο που δειχνει η φωτο ειναι το διαφανες?

----------


## terios

το πολυκαρβουνικο βγαινει σε διαφορα χρωματα. αν δειτε και την δικια μου κατασκευη που εκλεισα την βεραντα μου με πολυκαρβουνικο πηρα το διαφανες για να μπαινει φως. υπαρχουν ποιοτητες πολλες στα πολυκαρβουνικα ... εγω πηρα την πιο φθηνη απο εναν γνωστο μου οπου μου το εδωσε πολυ φθηνα... και πηρα μια πλακα με διαστασεις 2,10 υψος και 6 μετρα μηκος. αρκει να μην το βαλεις για σκεπη γιατι ενα που ειχα βαλει σε μια περκολα και εριξε χαλαζι περασε διαμπερες... βεβαια το χαλαζι ηταν 4εκατοστα  και μου εκανε και τα δυο μου αυτοκινητα χαλια.. αλλα αν ειχα βαλει την καλη ποιοτητα δεν θα ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρωταω γιατι αν ειναι θολο και δεν βλεπεις τα πουλακια μεσα δεν ειναι ωραιο.Πρακτικο μεν αλλα οχι ωραιο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ,κ. Δημήτρη μια τέτοια κατασκευή του είπα και εγώ παραπάνω ,σταθερή με ποιότητα και προστασία από ηλιακές ακτίνες  και κρύο.Μετά ανάλογα τα βαλάντια έχει ποιότητες ακόμα και άθραυστο.

----------


## xXx

πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό το υλικό

----------


## jk21

για μενα ειναι οτι πρεπει για καλυψη γυρω γυρω ,οχι απο πανω που σε υποστεγο τουλαχιστον το τελειο ειναι το πανελ πολυουρεθανης .δεν ξερω αν σε αυτο υπαρχει πιο διαφανες αλλα αυτο που ξερω ειναι οπως δειχνει η εικονα .μπροστα πρεπει να βαλει ναυλον για να μπορει να ανοιξει και να κλεινει ευκολα και να υπαρχει και χωρος για να μπαινει αερας .ναυλον υπαρχει ημιδιαφανες αλλα και καλη ποιοτητα (αυτα για το τραπεζι ) που ειναι διαφανη
να και μερικα απο κοντα

----------


## nikosman

εχω ξεκινήσει την κατασκευη με φελιζολ μπλε (το σκληρο) το ενωνω με κολλα χωρις βενζολιο και με βιδες....
για πορτα λεω να βαλω ενα χοντρο ναυλον σαν αυτο που ειναι για τραπεζομάντιλο οπως μου ειπατε και εσεις πιο πριν.

θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες σε λιγες μερες....

----------


## xXx

μήπως εννοείς πλάκες εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης??

----------


## nikosman

ναι βασιλη με αυτο το εφτιαξα ....δεν ηξερα οτι λεγετε ετσι

----------


## xXx

περιμένουμε φωτός

----------


## nikosman

[IMG] 



ειναι αρκετα βαθη ωστε οταν βρεχει λιγο να μην βρεχονται τα κλουβια αμα πιασει ξαφνικη μπορα...

μπροστα θα βαζω ναυλον σαν αυτο που χρησιμοποιούν στα τραπεζια ως τραπεζομαντυλα εκτος και εχετε καποια καλυτερη ιδεα ...

----------


## mitsman

Φοβερος Νικο!!!

Πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!! Σιγα σιγα θα το κανεις τοσο ομορφο που θα σου αρεσει  ακομη και το μπαλκονι σου!!!! (εννοω λογω θεας)

----------


## nicktzad

τελειο....πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!Μπραβο!!!

----------


## xXx

περιμένουμε και νέες φωτογραφίες

----------


## jk21

..αρκει να μην φθανουν το υλικο της μονωσης τα πουλια ! 

μπροστα να κανεις ενα πλαισιο σαν πορτα στο οποιο θα ενσωματωσεις το ναυλον για να το βαζεις και να το βγαζεις ευκολα

----------


## ria

νικο βολικο και ωραιο φιανεται περιμενουμε φωτο μολις ολοκληρωθει...η ιδεα για ''πορτα'' του δημητρη νομιζω ειναι πρακτικη και ωραια!

----------


## abscanary

Είναι πολύ όμορφο Νίκο, συγχαρητήρια. Να το χαρείς.

----------


## mitsman

Και στο εσωτερικο καλο θα ηταν να μπει καποιο λευκο υλικο να φωτισει μεσα λιγο!

----------


## nikosman

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας!!
μεσα η θα το αφησω ετσι η θα το βαψω με ειδικη μπογια αοσμη και μη τοξικη....
για την πορτα κατι τετοιο με αυτο που λεει ο δημητρης θελω να κανω αλλα δεν ξερω πως
επειδη θα βαλω 40αρες ζευγαρωστρες (δεν με φτανει ο χωρος για μεγαλυτερες) μενει λιγος χωρος ετσι θα βαλω στην μια πλευρα φυτα αλλα δεν ξερω τι ...

περιμενω ιδεες!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω θα εβαζα πλαστικες γυρλαντες!!!!

Ποσο καθαρο χωρο εχει εσωτερικα???????

----------


## nikosman

δημητρη ειναι  55*60*190....

----------


## mitsman

Οποτε αναγκαστικα πας στην 40αρα.... δυστυχως!!!!

----------

